# My, but Maggie loves her bath!



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Sunday is bath day around here, and after some trial and error we have a routine down. I get a casserole dish for Maggie and plastic Tupperware dishes for the Quakers, and Freddie the tiel and the budgies get misted. I usually start with the budgies. As soon as I put the casserole dish on top of the budgies' cage (it's the biggest and has the most room on top) Maggie comes a'running and plops her big white self in it. Clyde was thinking of taking his bath in that but Maggie beat him to it, and if Quakers had a lower lip to pooch out, he would have.  I gave my other Quaker, Jade, a misting first (she likes that) and then offered her tub and she had a nice bath, and I misted the budgies and Freddie, but Clyde didn't want his tub, he wanted Maggie's. So I took him into the bathroom and gave him a bath in the sink in there -- he likes that. Meanwhile, Maggie had a bath, got out, flapped her wings, thought it over, and got back in. She had another bath, got out, flapped her wings, thought it over, and got back in. She probably had five baths.  So did the budgies, because she splatters water all over the inside of their cage while she's bathing, and they'd already had their misting. In between splattering water, she just sits in the bath and soaks. It's the funniest thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like you have some SERIOUSLY clean birds there! 

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love bath time for the birds! It's like how many bodies can we squeeze into the "pool"? Maggie sounds like a bath hog! My homer, Homer likes a nice shower and I have to move aside so he can have the full force of the water!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Siobhan said:


> Sunday is bath day around here, and after some trial and error we have a routine down. I get a casserole dish for Maggie and plastic Tupperware dishes for the Quakers, and Freddie the tiel and the budgies get misted. I usually start with the budgies. As soon as I put the casserole dish on top of the budgies' cage (it's the biggest and has the most room on top) Maggie comes a'running and plops her big white self in it. Clyde was thinking of taking his bath in that but Maggie beat him to it, and if Quakers had a lower lip to pooch out, he would have.  I gave my other Quaker, Jade, a misting first (she likes that) and then offered her tub and she had a nice bath, and I misted the budgies and Freddie, but Clyde didn't want his tub, he wanted Maggie's. So I took him into the bathroom and gave him a bath in the sink in there -- he likes that. Meanwhile, Maggie had a bath, got out, flapped her wings, thought it over, and got back in. She had another bath, got out, flapped her wings, thought it over, and got back in. She probably had five baths.  *So did the budgies, because she splatters water all over the inside of their cage while she's bathing, and they'd already had their misting. *In between splattering water, she just sits in the bath and soaks. It's the funniest thing.



Budgies like to bath too, rather than just a misting.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine don't. I've offered them every kind of container you can imagine. I bought them commercial bird baths. I gave them ceramic, plastic and glass dishes of every description, with cool, warm, and lukewarm water. I tried offering them in the morning, afternoon and at night, leaving them for hours, coaxing, begging and pleading. They would not have any of them. I finally had to mist them or they would never get a bath at all, and they really like that. I don't think they like having Maggie splatter them, however. LOL My tiel has also had every opportunity to use a tub instead of being misted, and he doesn't want that, either, so he gets misted, too, and he spreads his wings and turns this way and that and shuts his little eyes and insists on more, more, more until he's dripping. I had hoped that watching the Quakers and Maggie enjoying a tub would convince the others, but it doesn't.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's funny! My mother's budgie used to like it when she held her hand under the running tap in the sink. Warm water. He would run up and down her arm and dunk under the running water. So cute. Guess they're all different.


----------

